# Flask of Wenshanense aureum



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2016)

I bought two in-low-bud plants in Jan 2015 from Ten Shin at a show, but then they both aborted, which I expected. It was bareroot, and last day of the show. Both plants were replaced completely by new growths, which I thought was going to see flowers by now.
Well, one is still growing, with beautiful leaves, and the other one just got black rot and I tossed it. Pythium I guess. It just happened in one day. I hate it.

Anyways, Just in time, I got a plant list from Springwater and he had a flask of this same paph, and I took the plunge! 

I have usually been lucky to have slightly overgrown flasks in the past, but these are rather small, yet I managed to keep most of them (over 40!).
I tossed teeny weeny few. 
Except for the largest seven seedligns, I'm not so sure about their future. They are so small, and I've never separated them out individually like this. 

Time will tell.


----------



## troy (Jun 4, 2016)

Keep them warm


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have them in the bedroom where it is warm. Maybe too warm, I don't know.
I have one compot under T8 with extra shade, just to see how they do there. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 4, 2016)

Those albums/aureum are very finicky. I find them very prone to all sorts of rots. Don't overfertilize them and good luck!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks.

Well, as long as some of them make it to a flowering stage, I will be happy. or just live on for a long time because I love the leaves more than flowers unless the flower turn out really really good. Most seem quite ugly with hound ear shape. haha


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2016)

Good luck. Remember me if you want to get rid of some.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 5, 2016)

Let's first see how many survives. 
My experience with growing seedlings out of flask has been very positive so far, but these look extra delicate. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2016)

I wish you luck with them hp but to me it is irresponsible to sell such small plants. They should be 3 times the size or should have been replated again.
In my experience plants this small are very difficult to establish.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 7, 2016)

Well, my thoughts exactly as expressed in my original post. 

Thanks! I'll need all the luck in the world. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 12, 2017)

*An Update*

So, it has been about 10 months since these little ones left the comfort of flask.
I have since lost two to damping off. 
It looks like I will lose a few more that look rather weak and dull. No problem as there are still over 40 of them! 

The picture below is one of the three compost with smaller seedlings, but now these are the largest!

The largest ones at first in the green pot have not grown much at all. Strange...

I'm going to keep them all for another year before separating them out.

I believe this is about the size that should have been in the flask. These were way too small as Mike pointed out.


Culture: 

Under T8 light (two 4' tubes with a distance of about 17inchese from the plants), light misting at least every other day, full watering about every 5 days.
Bottom half the pot is clay ball and the top half is a mixture of small orchiata with or without perlite and other stuff.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey now!? I'm interested and would even consider in the trade...


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice growth for a few of them. Im sure ones that toughed it out will grow well.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 13, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Hey now!? I'm interested and would even consider in the trade...



I think these are still delicate.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 13, 2017)

Marco said:


> Nice growth for a few of them. Im sure ones that toughed it out will grow well.



Hope so. 

I'll keep whatever have prettiest leaves next year and say bye to the rest.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I think these are still delicate.



Ok.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 17, 2017)

> Hey now!? I'm interested and would even consider in the trade...


I have a flask as well. Mine are about the same size. Happy... do you mind if I post some pics of mine to compare? (didn't want to heist you thread). We bought them at the same time from Thanh. I think they are chunky little guys with good potential but they definitely needed another replating IMO


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2017)

Not at all. Post them.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is my flask for comparisons. I think they are growing at about the same rate. I have been using a few new nutrient options that are hydroponic/cannabis related. About half organic and half chemical based.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2017)

Chicago Chad said:


> I have been using a few new nutrient options that are hydroponic/cannabis related.


Hey now! What day is tomorrow?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2017)

they look good


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 22, 2017)

You will make it, best of luck


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 24, 2019)

I thought I would share an update on these little guys. 
It has been nearly two years since I last posted. 
I sold or gave away two compots and kept two to myself. They have been slow but steady in their growth.
One of the two compots I'm showing here is the same one as the one shared above. Two smallest seedlings with yellowing leaves eventually just dried up and died, which was expected. There are total of ten seedilngs of various sizes and two smallest ones are under the shade of larger seedlings. I think they won't make it unless I repot and separate them out soon.
I have not yet repotted them since they were so slow to progress. Some of these do have quite a nice bunch of roots inside the pot.  
The leaves are finally taking shape and looking nice with silver variegation showing more clearly than when they were younger. 

Still expecting to spend about two three more years before seeing first bloom out of these. The other compot has even larger seedlings. Well, a handful of them at least!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2019)

I'll take it!


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks to me like the larger seedlings need to be repotted soon or
untangling roots will be a nightmare. That will give the lil ones
more room and light and fresh medium in a new compot.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm getting so many seedlings now, so I think I might sell some off sooner or later. Stay tuned!  



NYEric said:


> I'll take it!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2019)

Untangling roots have never been an issue with paphiopedilum seedlings. 
It's more for things like oncidiums and dendrobiums and such that grow massive amount of roots. 

A lot of my little plants do need repotting. Thinking about it gives me a heachache, though. lol 



abax said:


> Looks to me like the larger seedlings need to be repotted soon or
> untangling roots will be a nightmare. That will give the lil ones
> more room and light and fresh medium in a new compot.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2019)

I'll take a couple.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 6, 2019)

If called 'Concobellatulum' I think we could get away with sending a few my way, too, without any trouble (i.e. CITES permit)!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2021)

Finally!!
Two of the largest seedlings of the bunch are in bloom with a couple others possibly in low sheath.
This compot is one of the smaller two in the very first photo on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow, these are stunning!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 5, 2021)

They are beautiful and worth the effort. That you grew them from such tiny plants is amazing!


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2021)

Just stunning. Great growing in getting these to flower. Well worth your efforts.


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 5, 2021)

Outstanding! The colour and shape is perfect!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 5, 2021)

Great to see the development from deflasking until first flowering.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice. Weird that the leaves aren't typically album. ?? Did I get any from these?


----------



## Guldal (Feb 5, 2021)

More gorgeous than gorgeous!   

What become of the plan of distributing some of the plants to the hungry masses?! (As I stated before as Concobellatullum, they should reach these shores without too much hullaballoo!)


----------



## Rockbend (Feb 5, 2021)

My babies done good!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> They are beautiful and worth the effort. That you grew them from such tiny plants is amazing!


I was not happy to have received such tiny seedlings but everything worked out in the end!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Weird that the leaves aren't typically album. ?? Did I get any from these?


I don't think so. 
Not to be confused with album. This is not an album variety.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2021)

Guldal said:


> More gorgeous than gorgeous!
> 
> What become of the plan of distributing some of the plants to the hungry masses?! (As I stated before as Concobellatullum, they should reach these shores without too much hullaballoo!)


Haha sorry but all these babies have been spoken for already.


----------



## kiwi (Feb 5, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful. Good growing


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 5, 2021)

why do you say they arent 'album'? I cant see any 'red'.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> My babies done good!


What do you mean?


Ozpaph said:


> why do you say they arent 'album'? I cant see any 'red'.


album varieties lack dark pigments and not just the flowers.
This variety has exact same leaves as the spotted variety.


----------



## Rockbend (Feb 6, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What do you mean?


My breeding/seedpod. There have been 2 AOS awards from these so far.


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2021)

Killer blooms!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 6, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> My breeding/seedpod. There have been 2 AOS awards from these so far.


Wow~ Are you Thanh? I hope I spelled it correctly. Please forgive if it is incorrect.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2021)

red undersides, interesting. A selfing may produce nice albums?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 6, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> red undersides, interesting. A selfing may produce nice albums?


I doubt it. As I understand, this is its own variant form of the species.


----------



## Rockbend (Feb 7, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ Are you Thanh? I hope I spelled it correctly. Please forgive if it is incorrect.


No, but Thanh and I have collaborated on things for many years. 

His talents and interests are wide ranging, whereas mine are more narrow focused


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Not to be confused with album. This is not an album variety.


You are correct.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 9, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> No, but Thanh and I have collaborated on things for many years.
> 
> His talents and interests are wide ranging, whereas mine are more narrow focused


Aha~ Good to know! 
Were you involved with remake of Norito Hasegawa a few years back also? I bought one flask from him. A couple seedlings have bloomed more than once already and they are of top quality and lasted for three months in bloom!


----------



## Rockbend (Feb 10, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Aha~ Good to know!
> Were you involved with remake of Norito Hasegawa a few years back also? I bought one flask from him. A couple seedlings have bloomed more than once already and they are of top quality and lasted for three months in bloom!


I think those were my breeding also. I just re-made NH with a 12cm malipoense; NH is one of my favorites! My running joke for a decade or more was "I want to breed Norito Hasegawa to everything in my greenhouse". Haven't seen Norito in many years, except for FB. Hope he is doing well


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 6, 2022)

An update: 
Since this initial bloom in February 2021, there was a second bloom in February 2022, and again now.
Both seedlings together each time. 
Still not seperated. Lazy bad me lol 

Photo from this morning


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 6, 2022)

Now that's what I call results! Nicely done indeed.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 10, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> An update:
> Since this initial bloom in February 2021, there was a second bloom in February 2022, and again now.
> Both seedlings together each time.
> Still not seperated. Lazy bad me lol
> ...


What a journey of these babies … beautiful results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 10, 2022)

Congrats on growing these so well!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 15, 2022)

Thank you!  
I'm glad these two turned out good!


----------

